# I want this....



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

If only you had that app to decide whether you should buy the app or not.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

If you bought the app you're in one quantum reality, if you didn't you're in another quantum reality. If you're undecided, you're like Schrödinger's cat.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Meow.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

NoCo...is your cute avatar dead and alive or just doing what cats do? We've got a white one too.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Dottie passed away 3/30/2019 at the ripe old age of 19. I miss her every day, she was a sweetheart. And liked to sleep in weird positions.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

^^So sorry NoCoPilot. Shelly, our white cat is our 7th so I understand and I still think of our departed friends here too. 19 years is a great age, our longest was about 15.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

She lived with and out-lived seven different dogs. She always ruled the roost.


----------

